# Preg??



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi i was wodering where the gravid spot is on a mollie? One one of my female mollies i see a black dot on her tail. Im not shur is this is a gravid spot or not.

Thanks morgan


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

The gravid spot on your female is directly behind her abdomen. It is not really a spot is a triangular area above the anal fin. It is actually on her body not her tail. I hope this helps. Jessica


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks. Is it posible that it wont show? Kus my mollies had fry and i did not see a gravid spot.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I think it mollies it tends to be just a spot that is a bit darker than their regular colours (as opposed to guppies who have very prominent gravid spots). I think the gravid spot is the frys eyes showing through the mother's skin.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes i have herd of that being the case thanks


----------

